# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle/RaspberryPI and...Octoprint??

## Andyyy41

So I've had a Raspberry Pi for a while now and not really known what to do with it/couldnt be bothered etc etc.  I've finally decided to hook it up to my Solidoodle for remote access, but what interface would you recommend. 

I currently use Repetier, which I love for its simplicity and Slic3r integration.  But the latest Repetier is Windows only  :Frown:  And the Repetier Server which is RPi compatible is new and probably full of bugs.  So has anyone used Octoprint or another interface that works the same with Raspberry Pi?  What would you recommend, and why?

----------


## DrLuigi

You could use Octoprint pretty much because its one of the ones that are for 3D printing, made for it,

You can still use repetier as slicer, but just upload the Gcode and let it print wich is basicly the same.

I probably will also buy a raspberry later on and do the same, But thats just once i've got my heatchamber.

----------

